# HTTP and POP3 prob?



## beafmachine (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey, just recently I took my computer over to a friends to LAN, and for a while we had trouble figuring out why it wouldn't recognize the connection, but somehow we figured it out. The real problem happened after I took it back to my house and expected the wireless connection to work fine again. Instead, the Windows Wireless Zero (which is the utility I use, not the linksys one that came with the drivers which ARE correctly installed) says that I am connected to my router, receiving packets, and getting a "Very Good" connection, yet with all this, I can't connect to the internet. Ventrilo doesn't work, along with IE, Mozilla, anything. With this my NOD32 tells me that "An error occurred while starting services. Analysis of application protocols (HTTP, POP3) will not function." This is why I posted under this topic and not General Networking (I don't know much about protocols and details of networking so I was kind of unsure where to put it.) I am currently clueless as where to go to fix this now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, and If more information is needed I will do my best to provide it. 

Another thing real quick: When I start up mozilla, the progress bar gets about half way for a long time, and then finally says the "connection timed out" thing, and with Vent, it never says "Cannot resolve host name" like it usually does, just "Contacting Server...". Don't know if that's necessary to know or not :4-dontkno.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like a strange issue. Because you can connect to your router try logging into its web gui and checking its WAN status. If this is connected then the issue could be with your computer. Did you change any LAN settings besides the ip address when you took it to your friends house?


----------



## griszi (Jun 17, 2008)

If it works at your buddies.. and doesnt work at your house wirelessly. 

A. does it work hard wired? 

B. if hardwired do you notice latency or other issues. 

C. where is your wireless router.. only.. like are you in a basement etc. concrete walls.. actually now that i think of it

D. most wireless routers require a special setting to allow Wireless Configuration.. can you access it hard wired? do you have a Nic?


----------

